# Firefighter Transfer to Canada



## marneygardner (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi 
My husband is a Firefighter /Water Rescue/Trauma Specialist, based in Scotlandand has 8 years experience within the Fire Service plus several years externally within the Military as a Paramedic and also within the First Aid Training sector. We would like to move to Canada and wonder if there are any expats from the UK that have done this. We know plenty of police who have done this but wonder if there are any Western Canadian Fire Departments that would be willing to look at a highly skilled and experienced transfer.
All thoughts will be greatly received.lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

marneygardner said:


> Hi
> My husband is a Firefighter /Water Rescue/Trauma Specialist, based in Scotlandand has 8 years experience within the Fire Service plus several years externally within the Military as a Paramedic and also within the First Aid Training sector. We would like to move to Canada and wonder if there are any expats from the UK that have done this. We know plenty of police who have done this but wonder if there are any Western Canadian Fire Departments that would be willing to look at a highly skilled and experienced transfer.
> All thoughts will be greatly received.lane:


Hello and welcome to the site,

Western Canada covers a huge area so it would be better if you zeroed in on where you would prefer to live. Your husband will need to write to the hiring authority in that area and outline his qualifications in the hope that somewhere there's department looking for people.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Full-time, Career Firefighting

Requirements for a position as a full-time firefighter are:

Required Qualifications:


Canadian Citizen or Landed Immigrant with legal entitlement to work in Canada
Valid first aid certifications (WCB Occupational First Aid Level-1 or First Responders – Level 1 or candidate to provide equivalency documentation)
Physically fit for the position of Firefighter
Short listed candidates will be required to undergo a physical assessment and aptitude testing during the recruitment process, as well as a medical examination with our physician at the end of the recruitment process at the City of Coquitlam’s expense
Ability to swim (Candidates will be required to participant in a swim test.)
Vision: Any eye condition/vision problem which results in a candidate not being able to safely perform one or more essential job tasks for the position of a Firefighter inclusive of driving fire apparatus under emergency conditions. Medical testing may be used to determine a candidates suitability.
Normal unaided hearing
High School Graduation (Proof of certificate or GED must be provided)
Successful completion of an Approved Fire Fighter training program resulting in the completion of a NFPA 1001 Level 1 and 2 Certification. (Proof of transcript and certification must be submitted with application displaying Pro Board or IFSAC accreditation.)
Valid Driver’s License
A driving record that demonstrates responsible and safe driving behaviour. A current Driver’s Abstract from the Motor Vehicle Branch must be submitted with your application.
 More than 6 points in the last 3 years from the date of application is considered excessive and does not meet requirements
 Candidates with more than 6 points in the last 5 years, but not in the last 3 years, will be reviewed on a case-by-case basis
Candidates that have more than one suspension will be reviewed on a case-by-case basis

No conviction for a criminal offence related to the job of firefighter (a criminal record search will be conducted only for short listed candidates during the interview and reference checking process has been completed)

Then there is some "willing to reside" requirements.

I know a friend of my wife's, fully qualified firefighter, drove an ambulance for years waiting for an opening or placement (almost anywhere in Ontario), eventually gave up, runs a travel agency now in Collingwood now!


----------

